# How To Pickle Herring



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This recipe is pretty much how I pickle herring. It's from cooks.com web site and originally posted by Tracker 16. Thanks Tracker.



PICKLED HERRING THE UKRAINIAN WAY 

12 herring
2 onions, sliced
1 lemon, sliced
1 tbsp. olive oil
2 pts. vinegar
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp. pepper
2 cloves
1/4 tsp. allspice
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. mace
1 tsp. salt

Soak herring for 3 hours in cold water. Cut into fillets lengthwise; put into a jar in layers with thin slices of onion and lemon between. Combine vinegar, bay leaves, pepper, cloves, spices, and salt; bring to a boil. Cool. Add oil; pour over herring. Cover jar; put in a cool place. The herring will be ready in 2 weeks. 

BTW I use 1 pt. Mason canning jars with new lids. As a precaution I put the jars in the dishwasher on the heavy duty cycle. Add the herring and pickling mixture to the jars while they're still steaming hot from the dishwasher.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. I will try something similar. If I can get my hands on any. So no need to seal the jar?????


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks. I will try something similar. If I can get my hands on any. So no need to seal the jar?????


No. The lid center will dimple in slightly as the jar cools, but once it's open it needs to be refrigerated.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

What kind of vinegar? White?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dyhard said:


> What kind of vinegar? White?


Good question. Yes sir, always use white apple cider vinegar.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Catman, I got a proposition fer ya. I'll send you a jar of canned mountain trout for a jar of pickled herring.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wdbrand said:


> Catman, I got a proposition fer ya. I'll send you a jar of canned mountain trout for a jar of pickled herring.


You're on. All I need to do now is catch some herring.


----------

